# Can`t find my ethernet controller in kernel?

## dcd94

Hi guys I just fresh installed gentoo on an old laptop and on makemenu I cannot seem to find my ethernet controller so I just chose some generic that would ble close to mine, and after reboot I can`t find eth0 but only my wlan. 

Here is my controllers:

 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connectio                                   n (rev 03)

 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedro                                   n] Network Connection (rev 61)

Im new to gentoo so dont be mad for my noobiness   :Embarassed: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dcd94,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Your Intel Corporation 82566MM needs the e1000 Intel driver.

----------

## dcd94

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> dcd94,
> 
> Welcome to Gentoo.
> 
> Your Intel Corporation 82566MM needs the e1000 Intel driver.

 

Thanks for the reply, It is already installed from before, what should do now?

EDIT: I found it out..I feel really embarrassed now.. I had to build in e1000e into kernel, i had to do lspci -k and i found out what driver it used on livecd.. so sorry for wasting your time   :Embarassed:  you can now close the thread

----------

